# 안 절아까



## wonlon

가: 왜서 이렇게 안절부절해요? 무슨 일이 있어요?
나: 왜서 이렇게 *안 절아까* 빨리 빚 갚으라는 전화가 왔어요.

 I can't check out the phrase *안 절아까* in a sentence in my textbook, even naver machine translation cannot work out this phrase.

What does it mean? Or is it an editing problem?


----------



## Superhero1

Me, neither. I have never heard both '왜서' or '안 절아까'.


----------



## kenjoluma

I don't know what 안 절아까 means. 

But looking at 왜서 in your sentence, now my long-time suspicion is clear. Your textbook is made in China, probably by Chao-xian-zu. 
Isn't there any chaoxianzu in this forum? They have the answer for sure.


----------



## wonlon

I guess you mean "왜서" is a North Korean word.

The book is 《中韓交流標準韓國語》中級. 主編(Chief editor): 尹允鎮, 其他編輯(Other editor): 金晶.
Published by 人民教育出版社.

Yes, it is made in China. 尹允鎮 is from 지린 대학(吉林大學), probably a man of 조선족.
And when I check some words in the dictionary, it says the words are North Korean words, but the setting of the passage is South Korea!

But I see no better Korean textbooks published in Hong Kong or Taiwan for self-study. Actually, the publishing industry in mainland China is not worse than Hong Kong or Taiwan, just that you oftern really see some annoying problems in proofreading. If I am going to be good at Korean, I may write one.


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> I don't know what 안 절아까 means.
> 
> But looking at 왜서 in your sentence, now my long-time suspicion is clear. Your textbook is made in China, probably by Chao-xian-zu.
> Isn't there any chaoxianzu in this forum? They have the answer for sure.



I think I just need to forget this sentence.


----------



## kenjoluma

No. You don't have to forget it.

Korean language is not limited to the Korean peninsula. The language 조선족 people use is also Korean, and any other people called 고려족 even in Russia and Eastern Europe speak different variety of Korean, which still is Korean.
If you are intersted you might want to persue the answer. Sorry I can't help that, though.


----------

